# Guess the bike(s)!



## Notagamerguy (Apr 18, 2020)

so i pick this bike up 6 months ago. Some gentleman desided to weld 2 bikes together and left the bike sit uncompleted. The baton was passed to me and now im finally tackling it. Im currently in the process of fabricating a double sproket and crank.i typically only deal with schwinn bikes so my knowledge is this is minimal.

Here's the real question. What 2 bikes did this guy mash together?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2020)

That doesn't look safe-I'm not sure I'd even go any further with that one. Sorry I can't even hazard a guess the origins of that creation. Good luck with it if you decide to go for it. V/r Shawn


----------



## stingrayjoe (Apr 18, 2020)

Iverson up front Murray in rear?


----------



## Notagamerguy (Apr 18, 2020)

stingrayjoe said:


> Iverson up front Murray in rear?



Iverson road runner and Murray wild cat looks spot on to me


----------



## Notagamerguy (Apr 18, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> That doesn't look safe-I'm not sure I'd even go any further with that one. Sorry I can't even hazard a guess the origins of that creation. Good luck with it if you decide to go for it. V/r Shawn




Suprisingly its a sturdy bike and whoever welded it with a little buzz box got it very straight. im probably going to add a bottom support just to be safe. The rims on the otherhand i do need to take a look at. Thank you for your imput though


----------



## rfeagleye (Apr 18, 2020)

That's pretty neat! Can't beat a home brew bike. I think the front and back sections are an Iverson Road Runner, and it sort of looks like the middle section is hand made?

I don't think the back section is a Murray Wildcat, the dropouts aren't pointed like a Murray frame.


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 19, 2020)

I agree with Rfeagleye. It is a Iverson frame stretched with tubing. Have some fun with it. The hard part is done.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Apr 20, 2020)

Jaxon said:


> I agree with Rfeagleye. It is a Iverson frame stretched with tubing. Have some fun with it. The hard part is done.




I got the bike all together and "working" today. but i disagree getting it to this point was the hard part lol. I had to fabicate and modify what was there/ not there. But it was definitely fun and theres alot to do.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jun 27, 2020)

In case anyones curious how this turned out. Im just about finished just need to locate some parts and fix the front handlebars


----------



## Gordon (Jun 28, 2020)

Great job! I have seen homemade tandems where they used a portion of a drear derailleur to tension the chain.


----------

